# Where do you buy your MAC?



## mimip63 (Jul 4, 2014)

I first started buying MAC at Macy's, but the salespeople there usually ignore you like forever before they ask if you need help.  Also, returning things is not fun at all.  I always got the stank eye and they made me feel really bad for using it.

  At the MAC store, there is sometimes a wait like anywhere else, but the salespeople are a lot nicer and more knowledgeable than other places.  Every time I've gone a salesperson has helped me learn a nice thing about applying things.  However, the 30 day return policy seems tough to me.  And there are more options for back to MAC products.

  I think I've had the best experiences at Nordstrom.  They usually get to me reasonably quickly. Plus there is a unlimited time period for returns.

  CCO's are good for getting discounts, but the salespeople look like they don't want to be bothered and usually know absolutely nothing about the products they sell.  Also you can only exchange / get a store credit in case something doesn't work out?

  Where do you purchase your MAC items and why?  Bloomingdale's, Nordstrom, Macy's, CCO, MAC store, Ebay, MAC online, somewhere else?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 4, 2014)

I buy at a MAC store and online. I like the feel of the store better than counters and will drive the extra 10 minutes to get there.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 4, 2014)

MAC Online. I'm a night-owl.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

CCO's, MAC store, MAC counters, and MAC online too lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 4, 2014)

Generally, MAC online or Nordstrom online. I have purchased from counters and CCOs in the past, too.


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 6, 2014)

I have had similar experiences at Macy's! There are a couple great employees, but some of them will ignore me for 10 minutes when there are no other customers in the store! I try to be a good customer, but if I ask for help and don't get it, I'm just going to leave.

  So these days, I get most of my MAC online, usually from MAC's website. I only go to the Macy's counter for Back to MAC. I've had better experiences in actual MAC stores, but there are none by me, so that's only if I'm on vacation.


----------



## Debbs (Jul 6, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## NATlar (Jul 6, 2014)

Either my local mac stores mainly coz most of the time I want to check the product before I buy to make sure it suits me or I'll order from Debenhams if I'm sure and I can't get there on launch day but if i want anything I can just phone them up an they put the products behind for me to collect.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jul 8, 2014)

I have started buying MAC from their online store, I also buy from Nordstrom and if let's say a limited edition sold out too quick that I didn't get a chance to grab one item then I would wait till its launched in my country and get it from the MAC counter, but I try to avoid buying from MAC counter cause it's twice the US price.


----------



## masucree (Jul 9, 2014)

I live in New Zealand and get mine from the Pro Store in Britomart or the store inside Smith & Caughey's :3


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Nordstrom. They have the best customer service, so I enjoy shopping there.

  Sometimes I go to the MAC store but it's like two towns away and I live like five minutes from Nordstrom.

  Occasionally I shop online too.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 9, 2014)

Online on MAC or Nordstrom.com. There are no MAC stores in the state and the closest department store with a MAC counter is 2 hours away. We have the HUGE Nordstrom distribution center here but no Nordstrom stores here in Iowa.  If I hit a mac store, I go to Chicago or Minneapolis. I can't wait to move out of the Midwest.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> If I hit a mac store, I go to Chicago or Minneapolis. I can't wait to move out of the Midwest.


  I would cry bitter, bitter tears in your shoes. Sometimes you just need to go in person, like to get a foundation match or to find the perfect shade of red lipstick.

  One thing I love about living in Sacramento metro area is the shopping. We have multiple locations to purchase MAC in every mall. One is literally five minutes away from me. I'm so spoiled. 

  Back in the day when I lived in Santa Rosa the only way to get MAC was to order online. Then they finally opened up a MAC at the local Macy's. I was so excited.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 9, 2014)

I miss Cali. I lived in San Joaquin county 





pandorablack said:


> I would cry bitter, bitter tears in your shoes. Sometimes you just need to go in person, like to get a foundation match or to find the perfect shade of red lipstick.  One thing I love about living in Sacramento metro area is the shopping. We have multiple locations to purchase MAC in every mall. One is literally five minutes away from me. I'm so spoiled.   Back in the day when I lived in Santa Rosa the only way to get MAC was to order online. Then they finally opened up a MAC at the local Macy's. I was so excited.


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

I usually buy online from mac or nordstrom or if I get lucky- in person at macys.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 11, 2014)

MAC online or Nordstrom online. I'm not much for going to cosmetics counters in person.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

MorbidMermaiden said:


> MAC online or Nordstrom online. I'm not much for going to cosmetics counters in person.


  Same as the others, MAC or Nordie's online.  I don't have a MAC store anywhere close, and it's a 50 minute drive to Nordie's to an area that I rarely need to go to.  I love the convenience of buying online and getting that package in the mail!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

Same, mac online or nordstrom.  I really can't stand all the fuss especially on launch days. Like most I love getting stuff from the mail.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 1, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Online on MAC or Nordstrom.com. There are no MAC stores in the state and the closest department store with a MAC counter is 2 hours away. We have the HUGE Nordstrom distribution center here but no Nordstrom stores here in Iowa.  If I hit a mac store, I go to Chicago or Minneapolis. I can't wait to move out of the Midwest.


  I feel your pain, Jill!  I used to live in SoCal and had a MAC Pro store 15 minutes away and a regular MAC store 20 minutes away. Now I have none.  At least there is a Macy's and Nordies with a counter about 50 minutes away.  I still miss Cali, though!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

My main stop for MAC is my local Dillard's counter because the people there are so lovely, followed up by Nordstrom and then the freestanding store. I do also buy from MAC online on occasion, but I prefer checking things out in person if at all possible.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 2, 2014)

Normally, Macy's because I have a store card.  I tried Nordstrom once and the MAC area was jam packed.  I hope to get to a CCO soon.


----------



## je13h (Aug 2, 2014)

anywhere and everywhere i can! lol i try mac online most of the time bc the girls at my counter are hateful!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Always In store so I can check out the colours properly


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2014)

There is no MAC store or counter anywhere near me, and I don't drive, so I have to order online from MAC online, Debenhams or House of Fraser.

  A couple of months ago I finally got to go to a MAC counter, when the entire family went to an out-of-town shopping centre.  I couldn't spend much time at the House Of Fraser MAC counter because my parents disapprove, and the only reason I was 'allowed' to go in there was because I had a HoF voucher to spend (so I could assure them I wasn't spending any actual money on 'yet more makeup')  I came away with an eyeshadow and a brush, but would have spent much more had my parents not been there.

  Unfortunately the bus there and the bus back both broke down, resulting in the whole day being a 6 bus journey.  I don't fancy doing that again.


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Mac store, Mac online, Nordstrom (online and in store), Macys ( online and in store)


----------



## angxstarr (Aug 12, 2014)

I purchase either online or in stores, sometimes it depends on if I want to wait for products to arrive in the mail.


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mac online mostly. The closest Mac counter is about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

MAC online if there's something I think will sell out fast.  I also have bought products from Nordstroms but some times they take a long time to send new limited edition collections.  I was recently on vacation and bought some products from a CCO in Myrtle Beach and was very happy with what I was able to get for the price I paid.


----------



## ramarose (Aug 13, 2014)

Online at mac or macys


----------



## samedifferent (Aug 15, 2014)

I live in Switzerland, so I mostly do it online. It's cheaper to buy the stuff off ebay and the Swiss online store reliable at all.


----------



## beckyalyssa (Aug 15, 2014)

I buy at my local Beales department store - they stock Bobbi Brown, Chanel, Dior, Benefit, etc. It's not in a major city, so on a quiet weekday the sales assistants have more than enough time to help me out and suggest products for me. The store also has its own points card, so I get money off vouchers in the post every 6 months.


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 15, 2014)

I usually purchase from the MAC stores. I am really considering online though because there are items we don't have access to. Do you all think is worthwhile when you live outside of the US and Canada?


----------



## beckyalyssa (Aug 15, 2014)

It depends where you live - the UK Mac site seems to have a few shades in lipsticks, for example, that aren't in my local store. I'd only make an order if I was spending enough to get free delivery.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Aug 15, 2014)

mac, macys, nords..


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Nordstrom's because I get points from my purchases and get Nordstroms Notes for future purchases. If I need something I cant find there then i will go to any department store or MAC to get that item.


----------



## TheLizzer (Aug 18, 2014)

I live in Belgium and I buy MAC on their website or in the MAC store, I have one in my hometown


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've given up on the brick and mortar stores. Mac.com or macys.com


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

I buy my MAC stuff from the MAC store or online. I don't like ordering online because it takes so long to arrive, and there's a chance that some items may be left out of my order, so I only order online if I'm desperate to get a sold-out product, or too lazy to go to the store.


----------



## Glamourrich (Aug 20, 2014)

Online and the MAC counter


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 21, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Nordstrom's because I get points from my purchases and get Nordstroms Notes for future purchases. If I need something I cant find there then i will go to any department store or MAC to get that item.


 Truth!!!!  And if I'm near a cosmetics company outlet, I always check it out I need $285 to get to my next Nordstrom note  I have a ups order to pick up today


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

Nearest store that carries mac is over an hour away, so i order through either mac.com, nordstrom or bloomingdales (basically anywhere with free shipping)


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

Generally I purchase from MAC Online. The MAC stores in my area are full of rude employees who focus on talking to each other versus assisting a customer. Besides, I can't pass up the free shipping and returns.


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

Mostly MAC Online and ocasionally the MAC in JCPenneys.


----------



## Tierra Sade (Aug 28, 2014)

There are 3 locations that sale MAC in my local mall -- the MAC Store, Nordstrom and Macy's. If there's an item that I'm dying to get, I'll go to Nordstrom first because everyone forgets they carry the same items on release dates (stock is limited of course)


----------



## MorenaP (Aug 30, 2014)

Mac Online but I mostly go to the counter at TheBay.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 30, 2014)

qleva said:


> Mostly MAC Online and ocasionally the MAC in JCPenneys.


 JC Penney has MAC where you are located?  I know in the Midwest JCP has Sephora


----------



## qleva (Aug 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I know in the Midwest JCP has Sephora


  I meant Dillards. LOL


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 30, 2014)

i have a mac counter in macy's at one "mall" here, and one in dillards at the other one. i personally like going to the dillards counter better, a couple of the SAs at macy's are so rude. i've only shopped at mac online a couple times, and i didn't mind it- it got here quick because my work is actually where mac gets packaged out lol since ebay manages several elc clients websites. but yeah, there's no store in kentucky, so it's usually a counter for me.


----------



## everhip (Aug 30, 2014)

Mostly i order from MAC Online but i go to the store quite often too, lucky to have one that is near me with friendly SAs.


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

Mac online because I want new collections ASAP and don't like the lines at stores.  I just hate that you can't return online purchases in-store (last I checked).


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

Online. I have to walk like 3 minutes to get to a MAC counter but I have a really short lunch break and go straight to the train station after work so as I don't want to miss on the items I really really want, I order online.


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

I buy them in stores because I am an impuls buyer. Who places a MAC counter next to a lunch spot? That is asking for trouble.


----------



## kercha (Sep 4, 2014)

Mor of the times online, but when I fell fancy, at macys xD


----------



## sweeteternity (Sep 4, 2014)

Generally the MAC Store or Pro store (There's a Pro store within a 7-minute walk of my office - it's both amazing and dangerous).


----------



## artificeartist (Sep 5, 2014)

I buy most of mine at CCO because it is the closest ( an hour away) I have bought at a free stand but it's over 2 hours away. I might start buying online, but I hate to pay for shipping.


----------



## kimchas (Sep 7, 2014)

Mostly online because of the cashback link and other samples


----------



## lillakatt (Sep 10, 2014)

I actually have had better experiences at counters than in stores. My favorite MAC counter is actually in the last store you'd expect to have a good one.  It's important to remember that with a company as big as MAC, you're going to have a lot of variety with employees. Don't let the rude employees at one store (that could just be having a bad day!) turn you off from that particular store.


----------



## shereebee (Sep 11, 2014)

Mac online or Nordstrom. Sometimes Macy's.


----------



## trina11225 (Sep 11, 2014)

Macy's store, Nordstrom and sometimes mac.


----------



## Lilow (Sep 11, 2014)

I buy my mac mostly online


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mac website House of Fraser or selfridges


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 11, 2014)

The people in the Mac store are usually so helpful and fun, i generally go to a free standing Mac store..I used to get it from the counter inside Belks but they seem so proccupied with nothing.. that the don't offer alot of help.


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

I tend to shop inside a freestanding Mac store cause that's where they offer employee and pto discount plus they have a larger selection of product but I go to macys once in a great while


----------



## bklynbarbie (Oct 11, 2014)

Online mostly. I usually only go into the stores when I really want to see something in person first before purchasing.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2014)

I sometimes buy it in stores because I can try and swatch them there. But usually I google swatches and photos and buy the makeup online


----------



## geeko (Nov 19, 2014)

In stores. Because there is no official online MAC store in my country and I still prefe to shop at brick and motar shop for make up as i can see and feel the product before deciding to buy to save the hassle of whether my items will arrive safely or not.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 19, 2014)

MAC online, Nordstrom store & online, Macy's online


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm lucky enough to live pretty close to a MAC Pro store, so I usually go there, most that work there tend to recognize me, which I haven't decided if that's awesome or shameful haha, so I tend to get in and out pretty fast.  And if I don't make the trek outside, I order from them online.  I used to do Macy's but ugh, it was just always a poor experience, which I was reminded of the other day when I had to pop in to grab something I forgot I ran out of, and was across the street.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 20, 2014)

I buy on post with my military ID and get a discount! Its a new store and I can't freaking stay away!!!

  Each type of location has pros and cons: I like the PRO store because its less crowded and artists are so cool.The regular MAC stores have pan refills, and the locations inside department stores keep collections stocked longer.


----------



## ddglitter06 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mac.com.....I rarely go to a store or MAC counter


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 23, 2014)

Online or at one of my local malls. Sherway Gardens or Yorkdale


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 24, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> The people in the Mac store are usually so helpful and fun, i generally go to a free standing Mac store..I used to get it from the counter inside Belks but they seem so proccupied with nothing.. that the don't offer alot of help.


  Belk is the worst! I like shopping them online because they'll sometimes have collections in stock later than Nordies, but shopping in store was a bust for me.

  I went to a MAC Pro store in NYC when I was visiting family & one of the artists asked me "can we use you as our model to test some products?" Heck yes! It was great!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 24, 2014)

I usually buy it at the counter because the girls there know me already. If I don't buy it at the counter I shop online because online you get a lot of discounts and some free samples wheres at the store it depends on your luck if they give you samples (I usually get some because I used to work there and they still know me).
  Okay, well, there aren't really any other options than shopping at the counter and online, are there?


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

Online at either mac, Macy's or nordstrom. I don't ever go to the store even though it's really close.


----------



## blushingbunny (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll buy directly from MAC's website, in store at Macy's, or online from Nordstrom. I bought the new Viva Glam lipstick from Nordstrom yesterday. I went through ebates, got 10% cashback and free shipping.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

I go to a freestanding MAC store. I'm not fond of MAC counters because the lack of customer service in my area


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 10, 2014)

I usually buy from MAC online or Nordstrom.com... and (once in a while) Macys.com.  I used to go to counters, but I find online shopping more convenient for me.  I also go to the local CCO about once a month or so just to check out what they have.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 10, 2014)

My top store to shop at is the PRO store. All of the employees are really fun and cool and as previously mentioned, it's not as crowded as the regular one. I hate my local (regular) MAC store because there are tons and tons of tourists in there, and every time I go in, the employees push past me and make me feel awkward and unwelcome rather than asking if I need assistance or even welcoming me to the store. I used to really like going to Nordstrom for makeup in general, but they closed my local Nordstrom  I go to Macy's if there's a high-demand collection because they don't run out as quickly as MAC and MAC PRO. 

  If I'm really impatient or really paranoid that a LE item will sell out, I just go ahead and order from the MAC website. Due to recent frustrations with some of the summer collections, I've tried to stop doing that.


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

I get mine from the pro store near me if not online


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to buy at the Macys counter but only because it was close. Now there is a Mac store near me, but I hate shopping there the girls are rude. I like online shopping the best  personally. I do shop at  CCOs too.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

We have two counters within a mile of each other, so it depends on which mall I'm at to be honest. If I know exactly what I need, I don't mind the counter at Dillard's, but I try to plan my mac counter trips when I know I'll be at the mall with macys. The employees are so much nicer at the macys counter vs the Dillard counter.


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 7, 2015)

From MAC's website, Nordies (counter), Belk (counter), and a couple of times from E(vil)bay
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## CCKK (Jan 8, 2015)

I live in Michigan and I am a 12 Oaks junkie! Nordstroms MAC counter is my favorite and then I love the MAC store.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 9, 2015)

How is the shipping from MAC's website? There is not a free standing store close to me, the closest is about an hour and a half a way, so I've been considering ordering from their website since I'm not a fan of the counter's customer service.


----------



## beautyinactions (Jan 10, 2015)

I always buy from the MAC website since I usually know the colours I want and don't need to swatch them. (I do research and look for swatches on blogs first, but sometimes I also take a gamble.)


----------



## thomas (Jan 10, 2015)

Both Nordstrom and MAC freestanding stores in my locale typically result in a superb user experience...
  Nordstrom is intensely customer focused while the talent at MAC free standing stores (I'm blessed with three in my area) are amazingly talented artists of considerable merit and worth...

  Either venue works, albeit only the free standing MAC locations have nearly all Pro product in stock...

  Thank you to everyone for sharing here, intriguing to understand the diversity of preferences latent within this thread...


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

I used to purchase at my old counter in Macy's, but since I have moved I go to the freestanding store in my mall


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Online. By the time that I can get to a store products are sold out, especially on LE collections.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

I've only ever purchased at my local counter (in Macys) and through the MAC website.


----------



## Rebecca88 (Feb 5, 2015)

mac's website mostly. i love the excitement of getting goodies in the mail!


----------



## kkkelsp (Feb 25, 2015)

Wish i had a mac near me, the one closest to me is 5 hours away :/ So website it is


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have to go to Nashville which isn't but 45 miles away but usually wait till I go home to Ms. Yes my small home town has a store but this one in TN doesn't  grrr


----------



## hrwilliams07 (Feb 27, 2015)

I mainly purchase my MAC online or at the counter at Macy's and Dillard's if there is something. I have never had a problem with customer service through any of these areas. The only time I purchase at a MAC store is if I happen to be around one. It's at least a 45 minute drive from where I live so that's not the best option for me usually. Also, since I usually purchase a lot of LE items, online is great.


----------



## Arash2533 (Feb 27, 2015)

I buy Mac online.. Because i am a night mare...


----------



## geeko (Mar 6, 2015)

I go to the store to buy. I dun really like to buy things online. Still a traditional brick n motar sort of person


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

I buy at the store...I have to swatch something before I buy!


----------



## kitty-lin (Mar 13, 2015)

I either buy in the store or at a counter. I definitly need to swatch the products before buying them.
  Sometimes I try the products on (foundation, concealer, some lipsticks) so I prefer going into stores a lot more than shopping online.


----------



## javadoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Usually I buy at Macy's. 
  No MAC store near me and the CCO around here doesn't have much in the way of MAC.
  I can't buy makeup online...I need to see it and swatch it in person before buying.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 17, 2015)

I live between Philly and NYC I literally have tons of MAC stores and counters everywhere plus the PRO in NYC  and a CCO very close but now I buy online overnight shipping is only 10 bucks cheaper than gas


----------



## unluckystars (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a MAC store, Macys and Nordstrom in the mall I work in. I normally try the MAC store first but sometimes its hard to get someone to help you in there, its so busy!


----------



## spookyumbrella (Apr 10, 2015)

Online all the way. Screw interacting with other people lol


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

Online.


----------



## haley wang (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac online is my best!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 27, 2015)

Mac online and store, macys online and store, Nordstrom online and store


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

I buy mine online.


----------



## Texasgulfcoast (May 7, 2015)

I buy my Mac in this order: Online Macy's  Mac Store  Macy's has more convenient location for me. If they were next to each other Mac store would be above Macy's


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

Online:

  Nordstroms
  MAC

  In person:

  MAC Counter
  Nordstrom's
  Macy


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Estee Lauder Outlet or MAC store


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Online directly through them, department stores, eBay, live journal, Facebook, Instagram.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 21, 2015)

The MAC and Nordstrom websites. In general, I try to buy as much online as I can to avoid going to stores, especially if a website offers free shipping.


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 25, 2015)

The nearest MAC store is 10 minutes away from my house, so I definitely buy from there. If it's from an older collection that I wanted to get, I turn to FB groups or Instagram or here... Basically, online blog sales.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 25, 2015)

Basically wherever I can get it, lol. I have no loyalty, I guess? But really it's because I haven't been buying enough from MAC to be making rapport at counters and whatnot.  Online (for things I'm sure I want/am impatient to get) -- MAC Online, Nordstrom In-store (for things I want to check out in person/am willing to wait for)  -- Local Macy's counter, Nordstrom counter, 2nd Macy's counter


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

Here in Spain, in el corte inglés and online


----------



## linmanu (Jul 27, 2015)

Always online!


----------



## penguin (Jul 28, 2015)

I always buy online from either the Mac website or Nordstrom because of the free shipping and easy of returns in the rare case that I'm not pleased with my selection.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Online or nordstroms


----------



## smaugish (Aug 9, 2015)

I buy most of my MAC either online or, if I'm up town, at Selfridge's or the MAC Store at St Pancras station. They're lovely chaps and chappettes in there!


----------



## angie3313 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mac online or nordstrom


----------



## Aebel2 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have to buy online no mac store near me and the macys here doesn't carry it


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 20, 2015)

I buy online, I hate going to the stores the people never serve me!


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

MAC counters... wish I have the option of buying online.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Generally online but sometimes at the counter


----------



## BACK_TO_MAC (Jan 7, 2016)

80% online and 20% MAC store or Nordies.


----------

